

Music is community organizing - correlator
http://nationbuilder.com/music_is_community_organizing

======
chewbacha
It's crazy to think how one person can change a movement and the history of a
band! I also liked how computer simulations really helped me understand how
that one person really could influence the outcome of the band as a whole.

